# Scratch, scratch, scratch!



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

LO seems to be itchy and scratching a lot mostly on bottom but also other areas of the body so don't think its due to nappy rash. Areas are dry not weepy or sore so does not seem like exzema either. Thought I might try Junior Oilatum. Has anybody else tried this? x


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

My lo has really mild eczema on upper arms and legs. We use the oilatum junior & are happy that his skin condition does seem to have improved - that said there's also been a change in the cream subscribed with both happening at a similar time...
Prior to the oilatum and following on from the FC we were just using aqueous cream (cheaper & may be worth a go?)


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

******** claims coconut oil works wonders. Might be worth a go as long as no nut allergy in nursery etc.


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Coconut or almond oil are both amazing resolvers.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

We use diprobase cream here, supposed to be more effective than aqueous.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Definitely sounds like mild eczema. We found things like oilatum worsened the problem. We now use aveeno cream not lotion or lush dream cream. Always apply as soon as they get out of the bath to wet skin to get it to absorb much better and lock in moisture. Things like sun cream and chlorine will make their skin quite dry in the summer so it's not unusual. Don't rub hem dry either, let them dry off naturally.
We tried coconut oil but hasn't had much effect here other than on sore bums instead of nappy cream!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

We tried oilatum oil in the bath which the doctor prescribed but it had no effect. Diprobase was fine but in all honesty we kept forgetting to put it on and then when we did LO was a slippery little thing! We switched to oilatum junior head to toe bath wash as a body wash and shampoo and it has worked miracles. It doesn't smell medicinal and foams up like a normal wash and is often on offer in supermarkets. 
I think it's a bit trial and error with dry skin and excema. Good luck!


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

As per Notgivingup, lo is on oilatum junior head to toe (with the elephant?) and although the bumps can *just* be felt, the appearance of his eczema has vastly improved. 
OH hadn't realised it was pricey & he's been having bubbles in his paddling pool & water table too!!


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Just to add Aveeno has been great for calming my LB's mild eczema. Hope you find something that helps. Oh and probably a no brainer but just in case useful, keep their fingernails short.
Gettina


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

It might be worth speaking to your gp. Ours prescribes the oilatum - I felt bad at first but nothing else works on either lo!


----------

